# [SOLVED] Customize toolbar Windows 8.1



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

I`d like to move my search bar to a different position on the toolbar Firefox 36. Any help please?:smile:


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Customize toolbar Windows 8.1*



Julie Frances said:


> I`d like to move my search bar to a different position on the toolbar Firefox 36. Any help please?:smile:


 *SOLVED*:grin:


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Customize toolbar Windows 8.1*

In the far right upper corner in Firefox, look for the three horizontal dashes, click it this opens up the Customize window, at the bottom of the window, click on customize. From here you can drag the search bar, or add any other icons to Firefox.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Customize toolbar Windows 8.1*



alpenadiver said:


> In the far right upper corner in Firefox, look for the three horizontal dashes, click it this opens up the Customize window, at the bottom of the window, click on customize. From here you can drag the search bar, or add any other icons to Firefox.


Yes, i did that.:smile:


----------

